# Jesse's 2019 Journal



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Time for another season in the lawn! Last year's restoration thread is here:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1594&hilit=jesse%27s+restoration

Overall, last year was a success restoring parts of my lawn that had bare or thin spots. I had some leaf spot show up late in the season, (oct-nov) and it completely caught me off guard as I did not realize disease could persist in temps in the 40s. By the time I applied Disease X, there were sections of the new fescue in my backyard that looked completely dead. Now that we're greening up, these spots do appear to be coming back, although not quiet as healthy. I won't be using fungicides so this year I will be changing the cultural practices in the backyard. No short cut in the fall, and no heavy nitrogen this year. I will use something like Ringer in the fall to give it a little feeding. Finding a leaf spot resistant TTTF blend will be the priority this summer in preparation for fall overseed.

The immediate need is to get my pre-m down in the next week. I will be spraying prodiamine for the first time. I am good on calibrating and will be doing so again to get my water amounts down for each section. Here is what the calculator is telling me I need for each section:

3250 back- .895 oz - 25.4 grams
1850 side- .510 oz -14.45 g
1500 front-.413 oz -11.7 g

Lime needs to go down ASAP and should have already been done. I'll be doing 10-12lbs/k per last years soil test.

I will get some photos up soon.

Someone let me know if my prodiame amounts look off. They are based on the .75 lbs application rate which I am hoping will be wearing off mid august.

Jesse


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Front yard is looking pretty good. Prodiamine went down this weekend.



Backyard isn't looking to hot. I had leaf spot late in the fall last year that went untreated. Not sure what to do at this point, I really was trying to avoid the fungicides since my dog is back there so much.. Maybe a bit of nitrogen? Any ideas?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes nitrogen, but keep and eye on that area. Leaf spot can come back.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'd keep the Nitrogen apps as low as possible right now, with even coverage, and see how it reacts after each one.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Green said:


> I'd keep the Nitrogen apps as low as possible right now, with even coverage, and see how it reacts after each one.


Ultra low dose urea, or my sample bag of screaming green I got in the fall ya think, @Green


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> > I'd keep the Nitrogen apps as low as possible right now, with even coverage, and see how it reacts after each one.
> ...


I think for now, I'd want something fast-acting, if I were applying next week or this weekend. Urea is good, but hard to spread evenly in low amounts. Maybe mix it with warm water and dissolve it, and spray 0.05 to 0.10 lb/M of N using at least 0.75 gal of water per thousand, and try to time it so the rain washes it off and into the soil within a day or less. I'm experimenting with a similar approach using AMS instead of urea. You can also target the patches that need a little more this way by doing an extra pass on them.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks @Green

Got my first mow in today. The front and side are looking pretty good.





Looking like a new driveway is in order next year. :|


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Sprayed .25#/k urea this weekend before a night of rain. Sprayed last section in back with prodiamine. Planted 25 cultivars of Sempervivum along my driveway bed. Lawn is looking good overall (for a tier 2, old no-mix). There are some trouble spots in the backyard, but instead of trying to fix them this spring, I sprayed everything with prodiamine and I will address those spots in the fall.


----------

